# No permission, location not reached



## glovesave33 (Apr 12, 2006)

Greetings. I am having trouble configuring my computers to file share with each other. I recently switched from Linksys to Netgear because of Netgears powerline hubs (I just found out that Linksys is making these now as well, so I will probably switch back as they MUCH better customer support, and I had no problem sharing with Linksys). Everything is set up fine except two new problems that I did not have using Linksys wireless router. Both computers can currently access the DSL web, and the wireless laptop (Compaq Presario) can view/access files on the home computer (Dell 8200). The home computer can not access the laptop. When I click on My Network Places on the home computer, and then click on View Workgroup Computers, I get the following error message:

\\Pase is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the network administrator to find out if you have network permissions. The network location could not be reached. for information about troubleshooting see network help.

I have tried the following methods to rectify this (please keep in mind I am very new to this and not completely computer savvy on the PC). I have run the network set up wizard and configured both computers as directed. I have turned on file sharing on both. I have set up the firewalls on both to allow the file sharing. I then found directions on MS tech support forums to manually connect the home computer to the laptop by entering the network location of the laptop. The results stated that location could not be located.

I am not sure what else to do. I never had this problem with my Linksys router set up (all though it crashed on occasion). Linksys tech support was awesome and would walk me through ANY problems I had, where as the Netgear folks only help you get connected to the web with their wireless routers (nice). I will probably switch back when I can afford the new Linksys powerline hubs.

The second problem I have on occasion since installing the Netgear equipment relates to emailing with MS Outlook. On occasion while sending/receiving with my main POP email account with SBC, a window pops up asking for my network password. It has a space for server, username and password. It is prefilled with my SBC account info. When I click on OK it simply pops up a second time, and then continuously from there. If I cancel it says that my mail provider does not recoginze my user/password info. Interestingly, I have a second pop account that I receive through SBC that is never effected by this. When I use the email software through the SBC home page, I never have a problem accessing my account. I have run through all of the Outlook setup and account management, and everything is right. It happens on both the laptop and home PC concurrently never separately. So I assume this has something to do with the network. Any ideas?

Here is my computer info:
Home Computer: Dell 8200 Dimension, Intel Pent 4, 2 ghz, 10/100 wired enet, XP Home SP2
IP Address 192.168.1.3

Laptop: Compaq Presario 2500, Intel Pent 4, 2.4 ghz, wireless enet, windows XP pro SP 2
IP Address: 192.168.1.2

Router: Netgear wgr614 v6

Not sure what else to detail for ya. I can ping the network gateway from both comupters. I have turned off Windows Firewall and the McAfee firewall plus. I rerun the set up wizard on both computers, renaming the computers and the workgroup (Yes, the workgroups have the same name). After I checked the UPnP on the router setup. I have run everything I could think of and many of the tips presented to others with the same problems, yet I continue to get the same error message while trying to access laptop from the home PC. I am desperate to rectify this problem. Please help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Running two firewalls will surely cause you heartburn, pick one and disable the rest. FWIW, you may actually have to remove the McAfee firewall for testing to get this to work. I'll tell you that I run no firewalls here, except the one in my router, and I've done that for years with no problems.

Checklist for networking Windows Machines with TCP/IP
-----------------------------------------------------
- PCs which are not XP must have TCP/IP installed. 
- Each PC must have a unique computer name. 
- Each PC must have a network share defined. 
- ALL NICS must be on the same subnet (e.g. IP 192.168.0.* subnet mask 255.255.255.0).
- XP PCs must have Netbios over TCP/IP enabled (only essential for XP to talk to W9X PCs). 
- MS Client and file & printer sharing must be enabled on each machine.
- All NICs must have their node type = anything except p-node (peer to peer, or point-point). 
* To check, open a command prompt and type IPCONFIG /ALL.
- XP's ICF firewall is permanently disabled. (Only necessary for pre XP SP2).
- All 3rd party firewalls are disabled, uninstalled and deleted (until connection is working).
- PCs have the same workgroup (helps, but not essential for XP/2K, necessary for 9X/ME).

Allow 15 mins after rebooting a PC for that PC to appear in the workgroup, or
for it to see all other PCs. Or you can search for the PC by its computer name.


Additional things to check if you still have problems:
-----------------------------------------------------
- Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser. 
- XP gives access to its shares via the Net Guest Account. (Note, not the same as the local guest account in user accounts which should be off). Net Guest Account is enabled by default in XP, but to check it, open a command prompt and type: NET USER GUEST
Should return a line with 'Account active yes'.


Check XP Security policies:
--------------------------
- Access this computer from the network: add guest
- Deny logon locally: remove guest
- Network access:Sharing and security model... -> Guest only
- Deny access to this computer from the network-> check Guest is not here.


----------

